# Pumpkin Seed



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I've heard of Pumpkin Seed being called aquarium fish before and think they looked pretty cool. But later I was flipping through this years PA Fishing Rules and Regulations packet and saw Pumpkin seed listed as a game fish. Is this game fish the same pumpkin seed as the aquarium fish or different. If it's the same what size aquarium does it need as i can probebly catch 1 for free


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

a pumpkin seed is a kind of sunfish, so it may be a gamefish. you could keep it in an aquarium (the tank should probably be a 55 gallon as they get to be about 7-8 inches long). my grandmother has one in her pond, but we haven't gotten it to eat anything yet.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

interesting i've never seen one in person


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

They also require cool water conditions, in the summer many die in the heat of the summer because of a lack of oxygen in the lakes that they've recently been introduced into. They can become territorial as the progressivly get older.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, sunnys are great in aquariums! though they are hardy, go to pa fishing regulations online and check it out. it will tell you all about pa fish. i cant believe you have never seen one, ive caught countless numbers. where do go fishing? green lane?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh and scubakid you may want to try nightcrawlers


----------



## Wonderful-Creations (May 30, 2005)

I've heard Bluegill make nice looking aquarium fish also and they aren't too dirty.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I used to keep a bluegill in a 55gal. He was such a cool fish. Ate big nightcrawlers right out of my hand. We used to give him crickets too, since we had them anyways for the spider.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i catch sunnys all the time just not pumpkin seed sunnies and i use a small stream near my house in new hope not green lane


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

fishfreaks, i think the nightcrawlers may be too late. i haven't seen it lately...i think it passed on...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

SORRY to hear that. that is really good bait to catch them while fishing, along with corn. ive had one in aquarium before but i never tried to feed it corn, just the nightcrawlers, and it graciously accepted.


----------

